# Disable ATTESSA on GT-R



## kim hansen (Nov 26, 2002)

Hi there.

I was just wondering, is it true that on the R33 GT-R V-SPEC, you can actually remove a fuse, and in that way disable the ATTESSA 4WD??

My problem is, that at my work we have a dyno, but it can only be used for 2WD cars, so I was looking for an easy way to disable to 4WD.

Will I break anything if the test is performed in 2WD mode???

Will I get the right measurements this way???

Best regards

Kim


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Kim,

It's a myth, there isn't an easy safe way to disable the 4wd that I know of....

Peter.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

kim hansen said:


> *Will I break anything if the test is performed in 2WD mode???*


Yes.

You'll knacker the transfer box.

You could disable ATTESSA on the R32s I think, but I haven't heard of anyone being able to do it on R33/R34s through pulling a fuse.


----------



## Emre (Nov 26, 2001)

Just the fuse will not do the trick in the R33 and R34's.

You will need to undo a few bolts under the car and disconnect the front driveshaft. After that if you can run the car on the 2WD dyno, the torque gauge will go silly at the start but after building a little speed on the rollers it will go to 0 and stay there as the ATTESA will stop sending any drive to the front wheels.

After the dyno session just put everything back together and all is back to normal.


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

> I haven't heard of anyone being able to do it on R33/R34s through pulling a fuse.


The fuse of the GTR33 is in the back as it was pointed out to me (behind the passenger seats can be reached from the boot)

The fuse for the GTR34 is located in the front Fuse box labled 4WD, cant really miss it, as the diagram for all the fuses are just reverse side of the box.

I have only tried it once in the rain on my car both my 4WD and HICAS lights came up when I pulled that fuse. if I remember correctly...

Is It safe ?? I cant say 100%

however I have seen GTR33's and 34's in video doing burnouts before a 1/4 mile run, my guess is they have an inboard on/off switch for AWD from that Fuse.


----------



## Emre (Nov 26, 2001)

I think it is safe to take the fuse out and drive the car on the road. If there was any amount torque going to the front wheels it wouldn't matter as they are spinning. The damage occurs when the torque is applied to the front wheels but they are not able to move, which is the case on a 2WD dyno.

HKS makes a torque split controller for the GTR where you can transfer all the drive to the rears with the turn of a knob. I don't know if it cuts the drive to the front wheels completely or just minimizes it the best it can. If it is the latter it still wouldn't be suitable for a session on a 2WD dyno.


----------



## kim hansen (Nov 26, 2002)

Look's like I have to convince my boss, that buying a 4WD dyno would be a good idea........

Well, thanks for your help guys.


----------



## weston (Jun 30, 2001)

*Why not try a*

bit of lateral thinking prop the front on axial stands or grease 
the front tyrers

ps i'm not a expert


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*2wd,*

guys, if you want to try your car in 2wd,
set off driving, dip clutch and turn off your ignition, while still rolling turn back on your ignition and bump start your car. your 4wd light and a-lsd lights will illuminate, hey presto your in 2wd.
4wd will return when you come to a stop.

mark r..


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Only SAFE way ... get underneath, take out the front prop, only takes 10 mins (in theory  )

Dan


----------



## Daddycool (May 8, 2003)

*4WD -> 2WD Switch.*

I have one of these 'switches' fitted to my 4x4 Calibra Turbo.

It came in very handy when I had the car MOT'd. The tester couldn't work out why he was getting vary spurious results when he tested the brake performance. Turns out the test gear was winding up the viscous coupling on the 4x4 system, thus giving false readings. 

Also very handy when testing the car on a 2WD rolling road.  

More details here --> http://www.turbocalibra.co.uk/4x4_switch.htm


----------



## iceman (May 10, 2003)

on www.exvitermini.com under movies (temp. down) is a corner turn with ATTESSA on and one with off.

How has this guy made this?

MfG
Andreas

EDIT:

I have uploaded the movies to my site.

with Attessa

without Attessa


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

The HKS torque controller (and others) are not mechanical devices and as such I wouldn't run on a 2wd dyno with one.


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Came back from the shops a bit earlier and thought it would be good fun to disable the 4WD and see what its like on damp roads. I can some it up with one word...LETHAL
In a straight line it was lighting up the rears in 3rd at 50mph. I must confess, at one roundabout the back went and it didn't come back. Ended up 90 degrees across the road and sheepishly reversed back to get going again....
I would like to say it was good fun but that was too much for me! Near impossible to drive quickly
Off topic, but did anyone watch the bike racing just on BBC2? As much as I would never choose to ride one the sight of the 1st and 2nd place riders coming out of corners side by side, sideways and with the rear wheel lit up and smoking commanded my attention! Incredible to watch I must say..the whole concept of opposite locking a bike at over 100mph is just madness!


----------



## Ima Racing (Nov 14, 2003)

So on my R32 i can put a switch incar and be able to safely disable this system without any damage occurring?

I like it..i would never switch it to full time RWD though, but it will impress people to say what it does


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Yup IMA, 5min job on a R32GTR to do it, no damage, ive done it


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*never trust the HKS torque controller*

Because I had one fitted to one of my skylines on a 2wd dyno we put it into 2WD
and to stop the wheel spin we had to do the dyno runs in 5th gear.

the car had some weights in the boot to help keep it in the rollers.
now here is the best bit the dyno operator did not strap the car down as we were doing a dyno run
then going out the road for some live mapping then back to the dyno again.

Right you have to picture this

All the runs were being done in 5th gear,so probably doing about 60 mph at the start of the run
then on full power,the dyno run was only taking about 10 /12 seconds and hitting almost 200 MPH 

On the last run the car hit about 8000 revs and almost 190 mph and all of a sudden the car went into 
4WD on it own,Rod was sitting in the passenger seat,well his eyes nearly popped out of his head. 
the car almost came out of the rollers,the front tyres had burnt through about 25 years worth of floor paint
the noise of screeching tyres plus there was smoke everywhere.
Rod thought that the engine had let go with all the tyre smoke that was filling the garage.:smokin: 

And yes the transfer box was FCUKED

so let this be a word of warning never trust a controller take the propshaft off every time

Keith :smokin:


----------



## GTES-t (Dec 12, 2003)

For the R32, it's simply a fuse, no damage done. The R33 and R34, it's inop if the fuse is pulled, but the transfer box gets damaged!

The reason is that the transfer clutch packs in the R32 are not preloaded. So, the only way the front driveshaft turns in when the pump pressurizes the clutch packs. So, with the fuse pulled in the R32, the pump is inop and there is no damage.
With the R33 and R34, the clutch packs are preloaded and will be destroying themselves with the fuse pulled and the system inop. So, you have to disconnect the front driveshaft on those models to make it RWD.

Also, other systems are tied into and use the same sensors. As a result, when one becomes inop, the others do to. With the R32, ABS and Attessa share sensors, so when you pull the fuse and use only RWD, you get an ABS light.

With the Attessa-ETS, Hicas, ABS and it work together and you get those warning lights when it's fuse is pulled, but as mentioned, don't do that unless you disconnect the front driveshaft on them.


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

'190 mph and all of a sudden the car went into 
4WD'

Um...that would be quite bad! lol

A few years ago a DB7 jumped off the rollers at Dunton Ford and embedded itself in a wall before doing a similar floor paint melting exercise. Now got rather sturdy swing gates infront of every set of rollers just in case it ever happens again.


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: never trust the HKS torque controller*



keith said:


> *On the last run the car hit about 8000 revs and almost 190 mph and all of a sudden the car went into
> 4WD on it own,Rod was sitting in the passenger seat,well his eyes nearly popped out of his head.
> 
> take the propshaft off every time
> ...


Wondered how long before this story popped up!!

Take Keiths advice, if you are going on the rollers get the prop out or it WILL end in tears.

But I am fond of the rolling stall technique, then having a bit of tail happy fun


----------

